
Why not use whitelist to prevent Malicious website? - mk_net_safer
I think using the whitelist is is the most easy and effective way to prevent Malicious website. Isn&#x27;t it?
======
WheelsAtLarge
You would think so but lists are incredibly hard to keep in sync and up to
date. Also over time, the list rules pyle up to where it's hard to get new
members added and who will make the rules. These are just some of the issues.
Whitelists work for small groups that will not grow but when applied to large
dynamic groups it's a nightmare.

------
gscott
Many non-malicious websites become Malicious due to injected code. Domains
expire and websites go away and sometimes malicious websites come in their
place, etc

